# Thoughts on this site?



## ReformedWretch (May 18, 2008)

The Calvinist Corner

My brother e-mailed it to me and it sort of excites me because that means he is exploring Calvinism as I've suggested for some time.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 18, 2008)

Looks to be a site by Matt Slick who heads Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 18, 2008)

is that a good thing?

I see he believes that "gifts of the Spirit" are still viable today, besides that, any issues?


----------



## Mathetes (May 18, 2008)

Slick has his detractors, but I think he's pretty good overall, and I think most of his doctrine is sound, too. No idea what denomination he belongs to. I like that he has a lot of different information on heretical cults at his main site. If you want to get a basic, beginning understanding of what Mormonism or JW is (etc.), it's all there in convenient and easy to read form.


----------



## Josiah (May 18, 2008)

I came to fully embrace the DOG through slicks ministry. I moved on from his site though.


----------

